# Looking for a breeder in Long Island Area



## Ging (Feb 1, 2017)

*Me Too!*

I'm also on Long Island and looking through these forums for breeder recommendations. Seems most websites are out of date and breeders are no longer in business. 

Any ideas in breeders in the NYC Tri-State Area?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ging said:


> I'm also on Long Island and looking through these forums for breeder recommendations. Seems most websites are out of date and breeders are no longer in business.
> 
> Any ideas in breeders in the NYC Tri-State Area?


Golden Retriever puppies are in high demand recently in the north east from what I understand. You will want to take your time and do very careful homework regarding clearances and the breeder's reasons for having a litter, health clearances on heart, hips, eyes and elbows and what their purpose is for breeding the litter, how the puppies are socialized etc. 

Here is a link to the national club website: https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/

Understand that just because a breeder's website is out of date doesn't necessarily mean a thing one way or the other. A good hobby breeder who works and competes in some venue may be so busy that she doesn't have time to bother with a website update. Many people find it easier to keep up on facebook. I think if you use the search feature at the top right hand corner of the screen you will find it helpful. ENter your search term such as "New Jersey breeders" or "health clearances" or "Pennsylvania reputable breeder". It will bring up all previous threads on that subject. You can learn a lot by reading old threads. 

If a breeder doesn't mention health clearances, ask. They are very important. You can find a lot of useful information on the club website and here on these boards if you will read through them. It may save you being taken advantage of by someone cutting corners with health clearances.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

rodeamurphy said:


> Hello, I am looking for a breeder in the New York, NJ, CT, PA area. We live on Long Island and I am willing to travel, but would like it close enough to check out the conditions before hand. Would love to add a golden to our family in the fall. Have been looking at the Sunfire goldens site in CT and the Jansun site. I am new to this and a little overwhelmed. Want to make the right choice.


If you give a little more information about what your situation is and what you're looking for people may be able to offer some suggestions. Are you looking for a family pet? Do you have any interest in showing the dog? Are you looking for a dog that you can participate with in field, obedience, agility or some other dog sport? What's the composition of your family? Have you owned and trained other dogs before? The answers to these questions are very helpful in directing you to an appropriate breeder.

Our Gracie is a Sunfire dog and I'd say she's relatively high energy but maybe not compared to some of the Sunfire dogs. Many of them have been very successful in competition obedience, field, agility, dock diving, tracking etc. but some do go to pet homes. Gracie is certified for therapy work as are some other Sunfire dogs. I'm not sure they would be the best fit if you're a first time dog owner.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The LIGRC is having a show a week from Friday- you should attend and meet some local breeders there.
http://www.ligrc.org/Calendar.php


----------



## DKG (Feb 1, 2017)

*Goldens in NJ/NY area*

We live in NJ and lost our wonderful 8yr old golden at Thanksgiving. We just got our beautiful little boy from GemStar Goldens in Buffalo. I would highly recommend Beth. She has been breeding goldens for 20+ years. She is very responsible with regard to breeding healthy dogs. She and 2 other breeders in the PA/NY area do a great job of bringing in new blood which has been an issue in our area.
I also LOVE the dogs from Southwind in PA. Dawn has beautiful dogs. Healthy, great dispositions. 
The third is Mystique Goldens (?spelling) also in the Buffalo area. She does temperment evaluations on hers to try to match them up with the best home.

I would use any of these wonderful experienced breeders. One of the things I love about them is their willingness to answer questions about their dogs.
good luck


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

rodeamurphy said:


> Hello, I am looking for a breeder in the New York, NJ, CT, PA area. We live on Long Island and I am willing to travel, but would like it close enough to check out the conditions before hand. Would love to add a golden to our family in the fall. Have been looking at the Sunfire goldens site in CT and the Jansun site. I am new to this and a little overwhelmed. Want to make the right choice.


All of the sticky threads at the top of this forum are very helpful. I started wading through them myself at about a month ago. ^_^

When I contacted a bunch of GRC breeder referral people, some got back to me and some never responded. But I got two good leads that way. I agree with what nolefan said above, many of the breeders I have contacted either are not having a litter at all in the next half a year, or the waiting lists are all full. Depending on your timeline this may not be a problem.

Searching the site for "breeder NY" (or whichever state name you want) works very well for calling up older threads on this subject. You can also search a breeder name here to find out if people have mentioned it. Here are a bunch of breeders I found when I searched, most recommended through the forum, some recommended by breeder referral people. The advice I got was to always verify the clearances once you find out the parents of the litter, no matter who recommended the breeder to you.
*********************

Abalee Golden Retrievers
Marianna Beard
27 Meadow Brook Rd
Newtown, CT 06470
203-426-0834
[email protected]
Abalee Golden Retrievers


Backgammon Goldens
Janet Henderson
Southeast CT
860-887-6273
[email protected]
Backgammon Goldens


Broadway Golden Retrievers
Rose & Kathy
near Waterbury, CT
Rose: 203-206-7226
Kathy: 203-206-4083
[email protected]
www.broadwaygoldens.com


Cayberry Golden Retrievers
Ann Marie Cioffi
3 Skidmore Lane
Sandy Hook, CT USA 06482
203-451-0639
[email protected]
Cayberry Golden Retrievers


Cloverdale Kennels
Jane A. Zimmerman
96 Robin Circle
Tolland, CT 06084
860-875-2200
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/cloverdale/


Comstock Goldens
Kathy Eddy
103 White House Crossing
Millerton, NY USA 12546
518-789-0842
[email protected]


FoxRun Golden Retrievers
Kathi & Chuck Schapp
Torrington, CT USA 06790
860-489-6727
[email protected]
[email protected]
foxrungoldens.com


Gambit Golden Retrievers
Dave Stingel
330 Evelyn Ave
Hamilton, NJ USA 08619-2020
609-587-2764
[email protected]
Gambit Golden Retrievers


Goldenway Golden Retrievers
Leslie Lesser
NJ, USA 
732-536-2528
[email protected]
Goldenway Goldens


Goodtime Golden Retrievers
Lisa Smith
449 Guard Hill Rd
Bedford, NY USA 10506
914-234-7347
[email protected]
goodtimegoldenretrievers.com


Gotta Be Golden Retrievers
Kathy Hearn
Rochester, NY USA
585-729-7200
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/GottaBeGoldens


Kalm Sea Golden Retrievers
Susan Robins
531 Ongs Hat Road
Southampton, NJ USA 08088
609-859-4212
[email protected]
Kalm Sea Goldens


Penny Lane Goldens
Beryl Scaggs
Manalapan Township, NJ USA
[email protected]
Penny Lane Goldens


Rivers Edge Golden Retrievers
Debbie Mullin
Gloucester county, NJ
856-467-1435
[email protected]
riversedgegoldens.com


Springvale Golden Retrievers
Nancy Lindberg
Burlington Flats, NY USA 13315
607-435-8606
[email protected]
springvalegoldens.com


SteeleCreek Golden Retrievers
Wendy Davis
West Suffield, CT 06093
860-668-1092
[email protected]
[email protected]


Sunfire Golden Retrievers
Barbara Biewer & Mike Book
Suffield, CT
860-668-6143
[email protected]
Sunfire Golden Retrievers


TruHeart Goldens
Linda & Robert Flora
near Albany, NY
[email protected]
truheartgoldens.weebly.com


Valleygold Golden Retrievers
Fran Smith
Oak Hill, NY
518-239-4775
[email protected]
www.valleygoldretriever.com


Windrush Golden Retrievers
Lisa Weinberg & Art Breslau
18 Florence Drive
Mahopac, NY 10541
914-248-8245
[email protected]
*********************

I've also heard good things about Ruffwater Golden Retrievers and Pamaande Golden Retrievers, both in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## rodeamurphy (May 22, 2016)

Through my research here we found our puppy, and I am very, very happy with her. We got her through Jansun Goldens in Farmingdale NJ in October and she is 5 months now. Her temperament is awesome, she is so smart and so beautiful!!! They are ALOT of work so be prepared for that, but the way that I see my kids love her, especially my 14 year old son who is too cool for almost about everything these days makes it worth all the work!!!


----------



## tuckthepupnyc (May 13, 2017)

Hi! We also got our puppy from Gemstar! When is his birthday? We've been looking to connect with his siblings!


----------



## DKG (Feb 1, 2017)

Oct 2016. I am such a bad mommie... i am not sure the date. I think it was around the first week. May the 3rd? Who are the parents for yours?
How is it going with yours?
Ours is not exactly what we had expected. Very smart dog... too smart. Has cat like tendency. He could climb over the child gate the day we brought him home. On top of my kitchen table at 3 mo and can get onto the kitchen counter now. VERY agile dog. 

Having had a golden before we were confident that we could train another since last one was relatively stubborn and a little challenging, but this one has been "interesting". This is NOT my previous dog and he reminds me every day 

Hope things are going well for you and your baby. We live in the western part of NJ. Where are you?
Donna


----------



## tuckthepupnyc (May 13, 2017)

Tucker's bday is May 14, 2016. His parents are Swiffer (mom) and Decoy (dad). Tucker is a very smart, stubborn guy. He's always been pretty calm though. He is not a climber. Does love his fair share of shoes and baseboards. We live in NYC. 

Are they littermates? =)

-Caitlin


----------



## JuliePT98 (Jun 15, 2016)

DKG, I might have one of your puppy's siblings. My puppy is from Gemstar. He was born 10/9/16. Bea was his mom. Beth had 2 litters 1 week apart at that time though. Folly was the dam from the other litter born 10/3/16. I would love to find some of Tanner's siblings. Funny thing- your description of your dog makes me think that they could be siblings for sure. Both litters had the same sire, so at worst they are half siblings. Would love to chat more with you. Doesn't look like either of us have 5 posts to send direct messages. I'll work on it, and message you directly soon.


----------

